# Meldahl Skipjack info



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

I heard they are biting pretty good down there, can anyone confirm it? thanks


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know about that dam. But they are starting to catch them at Greenup . On jigs and spoons 10-12" range right now.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Is it legal to catch skipjack or mooneye in a castnet? I'm not sure if they are forage fish or not.
2. Is it even possible to catch them in a castnet?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My friend was there yesterday and caught none.


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Montagc. Just what I needed.

Sorry for the highjack Cw.


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

FINMAN said:


> Thanks Montagc. Just what I needed.
> 
> Sorry for the highjack Cw.



Not a problem, most of us here are here for info get it how you can brother


----------

